
IControlPad - evo_9
http://www.icontrolpad.com/home
======
JacobIrwin
Good concept but app games are being designed specifically for OS phone
systems and the handheld controller is becoming obsolete (see: Microsoft
Kinetic). Games are being formatted with the touchscreen UI in mind so this
may be a tough sell in the longrun.

